# Sumador-restador de 8 bits con displays



## kokoo (Jul 2, 2011)

hola a todos,

comparto con la comunidad el Sumador-restador de 8 bits que se logro con la union de partes de algunos circuitos subidos en el foro.


gracias,


----------



## Joya2791 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hola kokoo!!!!

Gracias por subir el circuito!!
En que programa lo simulaste????


----------



## jork (Nov 9, 2011)

esta simulado en proteus


----------



## gabox07 (Nov 9, 2011)

que version usaste? por que no puedo abrirlo con el proteus que uso


----------



## oriana (Nov 10, 2011)

no logro abrirlo


----------



## kokoo (Nov 15, 2011)

hola a todos,

si, el circuito esta simulado bajo proteus.
si tienen alguna duda o si no les sirve el archivo, favor de comentar.


gracias.


----------



## kazukazu (May 2, 2012)

estoy teniendo problemas con mi sumador restador de 8 bits necesito convertir a BCD y no se como hacerlo quiero tratar de hacer esto 



 ademas le dejo el circuito para q lo vean y me digan si estoy haciendo algo mal gracias


----------



## nelson2k (May 29, 2012)

Muy bueno el circuito. Estoy con proteus 7.8 SP2 y funciona perfectamente.


----------



## kristhiancamilo (Jun 15, 2012)

no me deja abrir el archivo!, porque no subes una imagen


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 15, 2012)

Hola kristhiancamilo

Es un circuito extremadamente grande, en una imagen no se distinguen varias cosas.
Trata de descargar el .ZIP y desempacar el archivo de ISIS de Proteus que viene en él.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kristhiancamilo (Jun 19, 2012)

Gracias,ya pude abrir el archivo
ahora tengo una duda. en caso de que no se utilizara un clock sino el voltaje directamente
que cambiaria en el circuito?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola kristhiancamilo

A cual Clock te refieres ?? 
será al que genera el IC 555 que contiene el circuito ??

Si no lo utilizas ya no funcionará ese circuito.
O a qué te refieres.

Nota que es IC 555 genera los pulsos necesarios para el convertidor de Binario natural a BCD.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## kristhiancamilo (Jun 20, 2012)

Gracias por responder, MrCarlos

Lo entiendo, si me refiero al 555, generador de pulso

Si quisiera hacer el montaje del circuito supongo que no habria ningun problema!?

Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## williamfn (Oct 10, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola kristhiancamilo
> 
> Es un circuito extremadamente grande, en una imagen no se distinguen varias cosas.
> Trata de descargar el .ZIP y desempacar el archivo de ISIS de Proteus que viene en él.
> ...



me gustaria mirar el plano con los pines de los integrados y la referencia muchas gracias


----------



## Cristhianf (Nov 10, 2012)

hola soy nuevo en el foro! esta muy bueno el sumador pero lo necesito solo con 2 display como haría para editar ese y ponerlo con solo 2 display?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 10, 2012)

Hola williamfn

Perdón por la tardanza en responder.

Si tienes el Simulador ISIS de proteus puedes desempacar el archivo que está contenido en el que adjunté: Sumador-restador de 8 bits con displays (2).zip 

De otro mido tendría que adjuntarte varios pedazos en formato de imagen para que se vean más grandes los componentes del circuito y se puedan ver sus datos de identificación.

saludos
a sus ordenes



Hola Cristhianf

Le puedes ir borrando parte por parte, con mucho cuidado, para no eliminar componentes que se utilizarían aun con solo 2 Display’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## gersonF (Feb 20, 2013)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y tengo un problema pare*C*ido tengo un  sumador y restador binario d*E* 8 bits ya logre hacerlo pero la parte de pasarlo a un display doble no puedo ya que con un decodificador solo puedo meter 4 bits y el numero 30 tiene 5 bits no*-SE* como hacerlo me podrian sugerir algun integrado q*UE* me haga esta funcion


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola gersonF

Es más fácil y relativamente más rápido el ayudarte si adjuntas el archivo que se genera con tu simulador el cual utilizas para desarrollar tu circuito.

Comprime, con WinZip o WinRar, ese archivo y adjúntalo para poder sugerirte más certeramente como agregar Display’s de 7 segmentos a tu circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## gersonF (Feb 23, 2013)

aqui esta mi circuito lo q*UE* no puedo es pasar la respuesta a un display ya que todos los decodificadores q*UE* cono*Z*co son d 4 bits d*E* entrada


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 23, 2013)

Hola gersonF

Creo que no existe un integrado que decodifique X BIT’s en binario natural a 2 Dígitos en BCD.
Lo que requieres es diseñar un decodificador con esas características.
Puede encontrar varios diseños que pudieran ayudarte a desarrollar el tuyo por acá:

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-decodificador-2074/index2.html#post675117_
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index4.html#post654935_

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## gersonF (Feb 23, 2013)

estuve leyendo de un integrado el TDA4092 que tiene 5 bits de entrada y dos salidas para display quisiera saber si este me puede servir para mi diseño


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 23, 2013)

Hola gersonF

Si, efectivamente te podría servir el TDS4092.
Pero. . . lo puedes conseguir en tu localidad ??.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## gersonF (Feb 27, 2013)

no pude encontrar el TDA4092 y la verdad no se como terminar el circuito si alguien tiene un sumador de 4 bits completo que me pueda compartir seria de mucha ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 28, 2013)

Hola gersonF

Ya te había recomendado que visitaras estos enlaces. Por allá puedes encontrar un circuito que te sirva.
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-decodificador-2074/index2.html#post675117_
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index4.html#post654935_

podrías hacer algo como el circuito que te adjunto en el .ZIP

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## gersonF (Feb 28, 2013)

gracias MrCarlos me has salvado ya estaba resignado a no terminarlo


----------



## Dj garanon (Feb 17, 2014)

disculpen estoy en la carrera de sistemas y tenemos un proyecto para hacer quiero el sumador restador de 8 bits con 3 displays de 8 segmentos pero con el 5 5, alguien lo tendra


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 17, 2014)

Hola Dj garanon

Display’s de 8 Segmentos ???
Cuáles son esos ???

Con el 5 5 ???
Qué es eso de 5 5 ???

No te sirve alguno de los que están en estos mensajes: ???
De este mismo tema.

Mensaje #1
Mensaje #7
Mensaje #10

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## gerardo_908 (May 27, 2020)

que tal estoy intentando hacer un sumador restador de 8 bits pero que maneje una resta por ejemplo 28-29 y que me regrese -1 saben como es? lo estoy haciendo en multisim


----------

